# TCR Composite frames all the same?



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Are all the TCR comp frames the same? They seem identical, except for the stickers.


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

pavedroad said:


> Are all the TCR comp frames the same? They seem identical, except for the stickers.


When I asked in 2003, my LBS said all TCR frames and forks were the same, except for the color scheme, and for the components attached.


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown (Feb 28, 2003)

Not so. The TCR 0, TCR 1 and TCR 2 have identical frames-they all come out of the same mold and are made with the same materials-just different decals. The difference, besides the components is the steer tube. On the TCR 0 and TCR 1 the fork uses a full carbon steer tube, on the TCR 2 it is an alluminum tube. A very minor difference but one any LBS should know.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, as far as I know the frames are all the same except for the fork.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*...and decal color*



pavedroad said:


> Yeah, as far as I know the frames are all the same except for the fork.


Yeah, I know this is unimportant to most, but there are people who care about the decal colors (bumped into a guy at Performance who wanted a TCR 2 w/blue)...


----------

